# Light color that bees are less sensitive to?



## tam17 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a filter for a neutral floody XP-G that won't upset the bee colony at night. Is it true that bees are less sensitive to the red part of the spectrum?

Any input here will be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 14, 2012)

A bee’s color perception is comparable to that of humans, but with a shift away from the red toward the ultraviolet part of the spectrum. For that reason bees cannot distinguish red from black (colorless), but they can distinguish the colors white, yellow, blue and violet. Color pigments which reflect UV radiation expand the spectrum of colors which can be differentiated. For example, several blossoms which may appear to humans to be of the same yellow color will appear to bees as having different colors (multicolored patterns) because of their different proportions of ultraviolet...--thanks to carl vonfrisch and wiki


----------



## tam17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, Ted. I had no time for extensive googling. I guess Petzl's red filter/diffuser should do.
Cheers


----------

